# W8 Mileage



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

I think it would be great if we could all make accounts on Fuelly.com and compare mileage. 
Does anyone else use it? My username is tripwalking. I have no affiliation with the site btw.
I just got a 2002 W8 4mo wagon.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: W8 Mileage (tripwalking)*

04 Denver to Vegas 85 mph max 16.5 mpg on 6-spd door to door 
pull cats and exhaust, add intake ... Denver to Calli and back 2600 miles @ 23.3 mpg door to door.
Now with 2 buck gas that 24 gallon tank doesn't sting


----------



## Stymie (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (KubvanTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubvanTurbo* »_04 Denver to Vegas 85 mph max 16.5 mpg on 6-spd door to door 
pull cats and exhaust, add intake ... Denver to Calli and back 2600 miles @ 23.3 mpg door to door.
Now with 2 buck gas that 24 gallon tank doesn't sting 

What kind of car is this you're driving?


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: W8 Mileage (Stymie)*

2004 W8 6sp sport wagon.


----------



## Stymie (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (KubvanTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubvanTurbo* »_...Now with 2 buck gas that 24 gallon tank doesn't sting 

W8 gas tank = 21.1 gallons.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: W8 Mileage (Stymie)*

bull poop. 
I get 24.5 in there
the passats dont fill well, (well known) take a break and it will slow fill over 3 gallons.
I see 480 miles to go on the dash after a fill up


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (tripwalking)*

When mine isn't in the shop it averages 19mpg. My round trip is 32 miles per day and it is 50/50 city highway. I can get 23 highway and 17 all city. It is a W8 Wagon.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: W8 Mileage (un4givun2)*

auto?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (tripwalking)*

Unfortunately yes.... and it was replaced at 49K


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

mine's an auto too... I'm getting about 18.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

I get 18-20mpg most of the time....I ahve seen 23mpg on the highway doing 90mph plus....


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (AJB)*

Stock software on 17's - 23mpg.
WETT software on 17's - 25 mpg
WETT software on 18 BBS - 23 mpg..
Also, if you're overfilling the tank, be prepared for the charcoal in the EVAP canister to break apart and clog up the EVAP system & purge valve,,,


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Where do you get WETT software/flash


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

I don't know if they have a US rep any more. It used to be Kelly Kay and she worked out of her house..... Between the chip & exhaust, I picked up an easy 30hp and no pesky 130 mph speed limiter.. There was a pic floating around here in late 2004-early 2005 of a certain W8 speedo needle north of 165 mph.. *(ALLEGEDLY)*


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

130? mine was 146.... with plenty left. they do 175 no problem in euro trim.
I deal in superchips.uk
we have vendors in many states.
I can sell a Blue fin you do yourself. plug into car.. internet and your car again. Takes me totally out of the equation 

_Modified by KubvanTurbo at 9:59 PM 11-26-2008_
Oh ya, I can write out things like rear o2 and other cool tricks. 



_Modified by KubvanTurbo at 10:00 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*

As I typed, it "removed the pesky 130 mph speed limiter". Mine saw 171 with ease.. *ALLEGEDLY*


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I've heard so many different stories on the 130mph speed limiter. My car never slowed down at 130. I had it all the way to 142+ and it never skipped a beat. The service manager that used to be at the VW dealership here told me that some of the W8's came with the Euro program still in them. He claimed they even had more HP than the U.S. program................ They replaced my old computer without asking me. They insisted the old one was bad. I'm sure I have a 130 speed limiter now.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

I find that hard to believe since the euro models are limited to 155mph. VW/AUDI speedometers are notorious for being inaccurate at higher speeds. While the car didn't shut down at 130 mph, ir simply would go no faster.. Some limiters are a little "loose" as well. I've seen some VAG products with 130 mph limiters go as much as 15 mph past that. My 2001 GLX 5spd hit 139mph gps verified on stock software..


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

No GPS Verification for me...Just a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8. The SRT's speedo said I was going 145mph (that's why I had 142+ instead of 142 or 145). My speedo said 142 whenhis said 145. I know for a fact that my friends SRT8 has an accurate speedometer because we got pulled over on I-40 doing 140mph. That's what he had it on and that's what the cop said we were doing. 
What's so hard to believe?


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

I get 25-26 with the summer tires and 24-25 with the winter. before chipping, I got 1-2 miles per gallon less.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_No GPS Verification for me...Just a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8. The SRT's speedo said I was going 145mph (that's why I had 142+ instead of 142 or 145). My speedo said 142 whenhis said 145. I know for a fact that my friends SRT8 has an accurate speedometer because we got pulled over on I-40 doing 140mph. That's what he had it on and that's what the cop said we were doing. 
What's so hard to believe?

145 ? - Not hard to believe as I stated about limiters.
Your car having "European mapping" stock ? - Hard to believe. I have worked for VW,Audi,Benz and Land Rover. While they all do stupid things, I seriously doubt they sent a car here with no speed limiter, or a 155 mph "European" limiter on H-rated tires (rated to 130mph). 


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 9:52 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

The service manager (ex-service manager) at Gosset Motors disagrees with you. How can I take your word over his when I own a W8 that easily goes over 140mph and has never had the ECU flashed and he tells me it's a common phenomenon? Why is it so hard for you to believe this? 
What's harder to believe, a factory stock W8 Passat that will go over 140mph or a VW Manufacturer that has a major mechanical design flaw and refuses to stand behind their product?
If VW can send out a $40,000.00 car that the engine has to have major mechanical work before it reaches 70K then wouldn't it be possible for them to send one to the U.S. with the European ECU?
Here is the list of parts replaced on my W8 prior to 75K:
1) Alternator
2) Electric Radiator Fan
3) Electronic control module for the steering mounted controls
4) The Home Link sun visor (garage door opener)
5) The engine control unit
6) The transmission
7) The gas tank
8) Emergency brake cable for the left rear wheel
9) Both front CV boots
10) Cam Adjusters 
11) Engine
12) Head Light Ballast
13) Moon Roof Seals and drain tubes
14) Seal in the replacement transmission
15) Carpet (due to the water damage from an unseamed/unglued/unsealed joint in the floor pan/fire wall)
16) Hepa air/fresh air filter box gasket (twice replaced)
I'm sure I left something out................ If all of these quality flaws are possible, wouldn't you think it would be possible to put the wrong flash in the ECU?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_The service manager (ex-service manager) at Gosset Motors disagrees with you. How can I take your word over his when I own a W8 that easily goes over 140mph and has never had the ECU flashed and he tells me it's a common phenomenon? Why is it so hard for you to believe this? 
What's harder to believe, a factory stock W8 Passat that will go over 140mph or a VW Manufacturer that has a major mechanical design flaw and refuses to stand behind their product?
If VW can send out a $40,000.00 car that the engine has to have major mechanical work before it reaches 70K then wouldn't it be possible for them to send one to the U.S. with the European ECU?
Here is the list of parts replaced on my W8 prior to 75K:
1) Alternator
2) Electric Radiator Fan
3) Electronic control module for the steering mounted controls
4) The Home Link sun visor (garage door opener)
5) The engine control unit
6) The transmission
7) The gas tank
8) Emergency brake cable for the left rear wheel
9) Both front CV boots
10) Cam Adjusters 
11) Engine
12) Head Light Ballast
13) Moon Roof Seals and drain tubes
14) Seal in the replacement transmission
15) Carpet (due to the water damage from an unseamed/unglued/unsealed joint in the floor pan/fire wall)
16) Hepa air/fresh air filter box gasket (twice replaced)
I'm sure I left something out................ If all of these quality flaws are possible, wouldn't you think it would be possible to put the wrong flash in the ECU?









Extensive list to be sure. I turned my W8 in off lease at 75K. Here's my list:
Climatronic Control head at 27k
Thermostat at 37K
Fuel pump at 74K.
While I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility, I just have a hard time believing it's "euro software" and not just a "loose speed limiter" as I phrased it...
Not asking you to take my word over his, but if you read the last line in my sig, you'll understand where I get the basis of my opinion...


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I spoke with the old service manager today and told him they replaced the ECU without asking me first. I asked him if it was possible that they did this to protect VW against liability issues. He said it was possible. The dealer did tell me it was an emissions claim that was covered by the factory warranty at no cost to me or my extended warranty. I told them I thought they were full of it. I told them they were covering up a mistake they made. They swore the ECU died while they were test driving it. 
Truth is, they are covering up a mistake made at the factory (wrong ECU). This is all speculation. I will know when I get the car and it only goes 130mph.









_Modified by un4givun2 at 1:12 PM 12-2-2008_


_Modified by un4givun2 at 1:14 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_I spoke with the old service manager today and told him they replaced the ECU without asking me first. I asked him if it was possible that they did this to protect VW against liability issues. He said it was possible. The dealer did tell me it was an emissions claim that was covered by the factory warranty at no cost to me or my extended warranty. I told them I thought they were full of it. I told them they were covering up a mistake they made. They swore the ECU died while they were test driving it. 
Truth is, they are covering up a mistake made at the factory (wrong ECU). This is all speculation. I will know when I get the car and it only goes 130mph.










sad thing is, you wont be able to prove anything


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

More woes with the W8.............. 
I have to take the car back because they screwed up one of the 3 sending units in the fuel tank when they replaced the fuel tank. 
When you fill the tank up it only reads 1/2 tank on the gage. If you drive it 20 miles it will creep it's way up slowly to a full tank. Then if you drive it another 100 miles the gage falls suddenly from almost full to about 1/3 tank. Go about 50 more miles and it will come back up to just over 1/2 tank. Go another 50 miles and it drops to just over 1/4 tank and it stays at 1/4 tank for the next 80 miles without moving. As usual, they fix one thing and they destroy something else. The car was brought in for a gas tank leak and now they fuel gage doesn't work after the tank has been replaced.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

56K+ miles and still going strong. So far all I have had replaced is a leaky radiator (under warranty).
I've been chipped by Unitronic but have not yet been lucky enough to see if the top speed limiter has ben removed.


----------



## aampsmb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (tripwalking)*

I average 19-21 mpg mostly highway miles. 2004 W8 tiptronic wagon.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (aampsmb)*

WoW, I just got 16mpg on this last tank. I did drive it harder than usual. That was mostly city driving. The NEW engine has just over 800 miles on it.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: W8 Mileage (un4givun2)*

When they are running good and your foot is in it is never gives more than 16mpg stock

I got 23 with the cats and exhaust modified and still foot deep in it.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (KubvanTurbo)*

With 2000 miles on the new engine I'm averaging 17.5mpg 50/50 city/hwy.








On the hiway, I was able to baby it for a one time, non-stop best of 21mpg. To get 21mpg meant no hard accelerating and keeping under 72mph for 350 miles non-stop. 
One thing for sure, this new engine SCREAMS!! I can't believe the difference.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (un4givun2)*

slow it down and you will see a significant increase in mileage


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Mileage (flavin42)*

One thing I’m not good at is driving below the speed limit.
I can tell a big difference between 55mph and 70mph when I'm watching the MPG readout on my dash. Unfortunately, I don't have the patience to test a full tank at 55mph to see if I can really get that 25mpg it says it's getting.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 Mileage (un4givun2)*

Yeah, I can't drive the speed Limit either..ok..well not on the highway anyway..local road and through towns I do the speed limit. But anyhow...according the the MFD, if I drive 65mph (which I hardly ever do) I usually get like 22mpg..if I drive a bit faster say 90mph..drops down to about 19-20mpg....my decreased travel time is worth the lesser mpg. Let's not kid ourselves we drive a W8 not a 1.8l Passat, we could have picked a more frugal car but we didn't. Gotta pay to play.

_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_One thing I’m not good at is driving below the speed limit.
I can tell a big difference between 55mph and 70mph when I'm watching the MPG readout on my dash. Unfortunately, I don't have the patience to test a full tank at 55mph to see if I can really get that 25mpg it says it's getting.


----------



## unimogjohn (Dec 28, 2008)

25 mpg at 65 hwy, 29 at 60 hwy; 22 in town traffic. 03 W8 4motion wagon, 43K miles.
John in VA


----------

